# [SOLVED] Computer won't start back up after shut down



## edssmh

It has been almost 4 yrs since I built my computer so please bear with me as I have not been up on the newest trends.
I unplugged my tower to clean behind it and straighten out the wires. When I plugged everything back in the computer would not power up. 
After numerous tries I left it alone for a few hours. Upon trying again it started up. I did not turn off for a few days. Upon restarting the computer it would power up but windows would not start up. It would hang up and not load windows. 
After researching online I unplugged all USB plugs except mouse & key board. This allowed the computer to start up and load windows (XP). After plugging in all USB plugs everything would work but the printer.
After shutting down computer and restarting it would not power up. I checked PSU ok with paperclip jumper.
After looking on here I saw the suggestion about installing the reset wires to the power pins on the MB. This worked and computer started and windows loaded. I wanted to re-install windows XP with clean install but when I shut computer down it would not restart.

Do you think the issue is with the power/ rest buttons (or wires) or with MB pins for power wires? The MB is getting power (light on). When PSU jumped with DVD drive & fan plugged in they turn on.

Thank you
Brian


Computer – Built in March of 08
COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC 
 Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case1
ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI 
 MCP ATX AMD Motherboard
Thermaltake W0106RU 700W Complies with ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS 12V version 
 SLI Certified 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core 
 Black Edition Processor ADO5000DSWOF
EVGA 256-P2-N615-TX GeForce 7600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI 
 Express x16 SLI Support Video Card
Windows XP Home (SP3)


----------



## JimE

*Re: Computer won't start back up after shut down*

Try using the power switch on the back of the power supply and see if it will then power up.

Aside from that, pull it apart and test. There is a guide here > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## edssmh

*Re: Computer won't start back up after shut down*

Thank you, Dogg for your reply to my question above.
When I hooked up the reset wires to the power pins on the Mobo the computer started up. When it was shut down it would not start back up. I then (after researching this site) jumped out the + & - pins for the power on the Mobo. The computer started up no problem and when jumped out again and holding for a few secs it would power down.

Today I cut the power wires free from the front of the computer and had them coming out of the empty diskette drive slot, attached to the power pins on Mobo and the computer started up when wires touched together and shut down when held back together for a few secs.
When I tried it again the computer would not start up even when I tried jumping the pins on the Mobo without the wires.

I am getting power to the Mobo (green light is on) and the the PSU fan is running when jumped out. While jumping out PSU I plugged dvd drive in and it started up and opened.
Do you think there could be a problem with the Mobo pins? 

Thank you 
Brian


----------



## JimE

*Re: Computer won't start back up after shut down*

Not likely.

But again, try powering off the power supply (there is an off/on button on the power supply)...watch the motherboard light go off, turn it back on, and THEN use the front panel switch.

If it will turn on every time after turnin the power supply off/on first, the power supply is bad.


----------



## edssmh

*Re: Computer won't start back up after shut down*

I tried what ou said but the computer does not power back up when wires pressed together (removed them from Power switch on front of case) even after turning on power PSU and turning off. 
Prior to the final no start I had even had computer on when I jumped out power pins on Mobo, but that doesnt work now. 
I am thinking I might have shorted Mobo out or at least the power pins.
I am in the process of removing Mobo and everything from case and trying the link you suggested.
I do have a question about that. Once I remove all from case and set back up, I still can not get computer to power up. The green light comes on Mobo but nothing else. Jumping out PSU gets fan on PSU working (consitantly, not intermittently as per Thermaltake tech). If I hook up a DVD drive it will open and close when PSU is on.

I am thinking of getting new AMD 2/2+ Mobo (and may get case too) to try and seeif it is indeed the Mobo that is at fault.

Thank you agian for your help
Brian


----------



## JimE

*Re: Computer won't start back up after shut down*

Remove everything from the motherboard except for the cpu and heatsink. Test again. It should power up and give BEEP / ERROR codes. If it doesn't power on, its a motherboard or power supply fault.


----------



## edssmh

*Re: Computer won't start back up after shut down*

Thank you Dogg

I think I came to the realization that my Mobo has seen better days. I am accepting the fact that I must have done something to it.
I just ordered a new Mobo (nothing special as there are not that many AM2's out there) just to get me thru until I am ready for another build. 
While I am at it I am ordering a new case as well.

WHen I am ready for a new build I will def come back to research the new compnents (Mobo's, CPU's,Video Cards, etc) as I have been kinda out of the loop for a while.

Again thanks for all your help and replies.
Have a great day
Brian


----------



## JimE

*Re: Computer won't start back up after shut down*

Good luck.


----------

